
Grammarly Review: The Best Weapon to Kill the Grammar Nazis - hellboundblog
http://hellboundbloggers.com/2016/02/grammarly-review-best-weapon-kill-grammar-nazis-63373/
======
pklausler
People who correct your writing may hurt your feelings, but they really
shouldn't be equated with Nazis unless they're also slaughtering millions of
people.

